# Tolumnia Jairak Rainbow hybrid ‘Ti-Mone’



## Erythrone (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Lanmark (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 6, 2012)

Great display of blooms!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 6, 2012)

A beautiful display!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 7, 2012)

nice.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely colour!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice!


----------

